# Camera and/or distance sensor (driver assistance system)



## DGJONES (Feb 5, 2016)

Awaiting delivery of my new TT. On the configuration it now states "Camera and/or distance sensor (driver assistance system)" 
as a standard feature. Any idea what this is.?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Camera for the rear view is standard from the last Mid-year but parking sensors not..did you select one of these optionals?


----------



## DGJONES (Feb 5, 2016)

I did have the £430 option of Audi parking System rear but not the reversing camera


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Reverse Camera is a £450 stand alone additional option.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

There is a camera as standard on the front of the car for lane assist and speed sign recognition (if you have the option). Perhaps it's referring to that?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Reverse camera is standard but free in Europe..
So since you said and/or it should means your sensors that you've bought or the camera or both..
Resuming, you have only rear sensors


----------



## DGJONES (Feb 5, 2016)

I thought the reverse camera was a £450 option. I will have as standard active lane assist as it is a 2.0 TFSI


----------



## Beeftech (May 26, 2016)

I have the same query.

'Audi active lane assist' is listed as a separate standard option.

I am slightly confused as the photo that accompanies 'Camera and/or distance sensor' clearly depicts a parking sensor system and camera display as below:


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Did anyone ever figure this out?

My config has this too listed


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats just a pic of the reverse camera thats a paid option in the UK
Lane assist is standard in the UK for most models. It reads the lines and gives you wheel feedback. Activate it by pressing the end of the stalk. (you'll see two green lines appear when active - white when not)

Uses same camera and sensors as HBA, light and rain sensors on the windscreen.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

DGJONES said:


> Awaiting delivery of my new TT. On the configuration it now states "Camera and/or distance sensor (driver assistance system)"
> as a standard feature. Any idea what this is.?


My16 U.K. model listed this but only had the rear sensors no camera when delivered. A bit of a disappointment but not strictly necessary for me.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Matrix said:


> DGJONES said:
> 
> 
> > Awaiting delivery of my new TT. On the configuration it now states "Camera and/or distance sensor (driver assistance system)"
> ...


Mine also has this in the spec on your Audi,but I've not asked for a rear camera or parking sensors so if I end up with either/or I'll be happy.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Reasty said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> > DGJONES said:
> ...


What did you end up with Reasty? I also had these listed but I ended up with neither.


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

ManuTT said:


> Reverse camera is standard but free in Europe..
> So since you said and/or it should means your sensors that you've bought or the camera or both..
> Resuming, you have only rear sensors


Reverse Camera was a paid option for me and thats a Yr17 car. So definitely not free!
Looks good in the virtual cockpit and the resolution is much higher than in my friends Q5.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Mine is a MY17 and came with Lane Assist as standard.
The spec sheet says it has HBA (High Beam Assist) but it hasn't.
No rear camera either, but I'm going to retrofit that myself soon.


----------



## Tuco (Oct 20, 2016)

I have MY17 and I don't have rear view camera..it was an option .

Is it tricky to put it on now? I have MMI+ if that makes a difference


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Not necessarily difficult as a DIY job using OEM parts but a little involved.. and not cheap considering it's basically just a webcam!

There's a thread about it here:
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1333977&hilit=retrofit+reverse

And step by step instructions form a French site here:
http://forums.audipassion.com/topic/191511-tuto-tt-mk3-retrofit-camera-de-recul

Oh... and it requires coding too, so you'll need access to a device for that VCP, VCDS, OBDeleven or the like.


----------

